# What's going on with aftermarket manufacturers



## jackienopay (Dec 18, 2003)

I've been trying to get XM radio in my car for like a month. I purchased the head unit a while back (pioneer) but the tuner has been backordered for ever. I checked the Sony and Alpine models, and they aren't even making them. Has XM completely abandoned the aftermarket croud in favor of the OEM and add on systems?

-jackie


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

No. There's a new unit called the XM Direct coming out. This is a "generic" aftermarket tuner and you'll buy an adapter cable specific to your head unit - Pioneer, Sony, etc.

I *think* it's coming out in May.


----------

